# Teacher Leaves Wife, Kids for High School Student



## RedZ1900 (Mar 1, 2012)

> Last year, Jordan Powers was just another student from Mr. Hooker's class. Now she's his live-in girlfriend.
> 
> James Hooker -- the 41-year-old married father who left his wife and kids for his 18-year-old-student -- might be the worst teacher ever. Last week, he resigned from his job at Enochs High School in Modesto, California over the scandal that's shaken up a community and pit one mom on a crusade to save her daughter from a man she calls a "master manipulator."
> 
> ...




Lol Thoughts?


----------



## Toroxus (Mar 1, 2012)

Don't see why anyone should really care....


----------



## Psychic (Mar 1, 2012)

Pffffft....Men. Little do they know that the young girls dont stick around. Pretty soon, shes gonna dump him for someone her age.


----------



## Xion (Mar 1, 2012)

Toroxus said:


> Don't see why anyone should really care....



This.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 1, 2012)

I want to punch that smug smirk off his face.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Mar 1, 2012)

Jordan's mother should check her parenting skills.
Morality doesnt matter, as long as their relationship is legal there is not a single fucking thing which can prevent the teacher from fucking that girl every day.


----------



## Bishop (Mar 1, 2012)

Sucky wife. If she had loved him right, he wouldn't have left.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Mar 1, 2012)

That is retarded, what kind of things do you have in common with an 18 year old when your over 40?


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Mar 1, 2012)

Saw it coming


----------



## HolyDemon (Mar 1, 2012)

Hooker... What's with his last name?


----------



## skins (Mar 1, 2012)

Bishop said:


> Sucky wife. If she had loved him right, he wouldn't have left.



There's no evidence to suggest that his wife didn't 'love him right'.

I think he's going through mid-life crisis myself. Men do some really weird shit during that time.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 1, 2012)

I am a little torn on the issue.

From a legal standpoint she is 18 and can date who she wants. I don't see Heff getting a lot of shit for having a bunch of 20 year old whores fighting for his penis and money. Or maybe he does get a lot of shit but it isn't an everyday news story.

On the other hand it definitely doesn't feel right and there is the moral issue of getting a divorce, especially if there were no actual marital problems. 

I dunno. I can see where both sides are coming from on the issue.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 1, 2012)

I can't. I don't see how you can possibly justify his abandoning his family for this girl.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Mar 1, 2012)

The fact that the act is supposed to be wrong results in great sex.
Most people definitely had sexual fantasies with their teachers at some point of their lives.
I wont judge the dude, cause he made a choice. He left his boring life for getting laid with an 18 year old.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 1, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I can't. I don't see how you can possibly justify his abandoning his family for this girl.



You are coming from the moral side of the argument and there is no problem with that. In fact I am mostly with you I think. 

From a legal standpoint there is nothing wrong with it. Older men and women date younger men and women all of the time. Sure it sounds crazy because it is a teacher and a student but does it really change things if it were a secretary and a bus driver?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 1, 2012)

Was thinking of posting this about half a day ago but didn't think it was even worth it. It has a sleazy vibe to it but at this point it's all legal.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 1, 2012)

Jordan Powers? Middle name . . . Danger? (for all married housewives)


----------



## lacey (Mar 1, 2012)

> Jordan met her teacher as a freshman, but both maintain nothing physical happened until she turned 18 this past September. *Hooker claims he saw Powers as "just a student" and had no romantic feelings toward her at first, but when her most recent birthday came around, things changed.*
> 
> They changed so much, in fact, that Hooker, left his wife and three kids (one of them a 17-year-old Enochs high school student as well) so that he could move in with Jordan.



Crock of shit. Something was going on beforehand.


----------



## Bishop (Mar 1, 2012)

Cyphon said:


> I am a little torn on the issue.
> 
> From a legal standpoint she is 18 and can date who she wants. I don't see Heff getting a lot of shit for having a bunch of 20 year old whores fighting for his penis and money. Or maybe he does get a lot of shit but it isn't an everyday news story.
> 
> ...



I can relate to your viewpoint on this:

I believe this can be viewed as wrong on the Husbands part, not so much because he's so much older, but because he was her teacher. We as a society place a certain trust in teachers as the "second parent" who teaches our kids the things we don't have the time and knowledge to do. The fact that one of these teachers crossed the line and shows no signs of remorse can be viewed as sickening.

On the part about divorce, I believe California is a "No-Fault" divorce state (not sure), which is  where you don't have to have a good reason to split as long as it fit certain requirements.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 1, 2012)

Cyphon said:


> You are coming from the moral side of the argument and there is no problem with that. In fact I am mostly with you I think.
> 
> From a legal standpoint there is nothing wrong with it. Older men and women date younger men and women all of the time. Sure it sounds crazy because it is a teacher and a student but does it really change things if it were a secretary and a bus driver?


Yeah, I'm not arguing that part. I'm glad we agree that this guy's a jerk.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 1, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Yeah, I'm not arguing that part. I'm glad we agree that this guy's a jerk.



Ah okay. Well, I certainly don't like the guys decision and am not trying to stick up for him. Just trying to be fair.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Mar 1, 2012)

What exactly is a jerk ?
Also maybe those 2 fell in love .. so what ? Is it prohibited for people of different age to fall in love ?


----------



## GrandLordAtos (Mar 1, 2012)

HolyDemon said:


> Hooker... What's with his last name?



Glad someone actually pointed this out.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 1, 2012)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> What exactly is a jerk ?



Urban dictionary has some good definitions for it


----------



## Ceria (Mar 1, 2012)

Toroxus said:


> Don't see why anyone should really care....



this, it's the purest and most simple truth. It's irrelevant.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Mar 1, 2012)

My point is that you guys think in a similar pattern....
You are all narrow-minded and dont think out of the blue.
I am sorry but thats the way it is.

I see this guy as a rebel, he chosen pleasure over being trapped in the moral boundaries of an unsatisfying life.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Mar 1, 2012)

If it's legal, who cares? 

The girl is 18 and can make her own decisions. If this were a male student, would it get this much attention?


----------



## Eikichi Onizuka (Mar 1, 2012)

Its skevy because he was a teacher at her high school. I think he's lying and he was doing stuff with her before she was 18.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Mar 1, 2012)

Shinigami Perv said:


> If it's legal, who cares?
> 
> The girl is 18 and can make her own decisions. If this were a male student, would it get this much attention?



Exactly.
If it was a male student and a female teacher, I doubt the student's parents would call her a manipulative bitch.


----------



## The Red Gil (Mar 1, 2012)

That girl's pussy must taste like Apple juice.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 1, 2012)

It won't last. She's still pretty much a kid, and soon those 20-somethings are gonna catch her eye.


----------



## Trueno (Mar 1, 2012)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Exactly. If it was a male student and a female teacher, I doubt the student's parents would call her a manipulative bitch.




   Unless he were the poster child maybe ... but any guy in general he'd be the bastard but now he's an adult he can tap any booty he wants that is over 18 even those old ladies at the park bench. Nothing really holds you back really when you realize the people around you are about as close minded as they think you are. After that you just think "Who really cares?"


----------



## Blue (Mar 1, 2012)

I approve of what he did. You have to follow your heart and live your life with no regrets; if he was willing to resign his job and leave his family to be with this girl, then good luck to them.


----------



## Bishop (Mar 2, 2012)

Hopefully they live happily ever after. The shocking stories that should be on this forum are the depressed men who stay in the marriages and erode their lives because of fear.


----------



## HolyDemon (Mar 2, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> It won't last. She's still pretty much a kid, and soon those 20-somethings are gonna catch her eye.



Those 20-something are still gonna catch an old man/woman's eyes. The teacher is a bright example.

Ages are pretty irrelevant to love, lust or infatuation alike.


----------



## Bear Walken (Mar 2, 2012)

It'll end when she goes off to college. She'll meet some dude and yada yada ... this Hooker will be looking to reconcile with his wife.


----------



## HolyDemon (Mar 2, 2012)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> I see this guy as a rebel, he chosen pleasure over being trapped in the moral boundaries of an unsatisfying life.



Well if he's going to rebel for a reason, at least choose something worthwhile, like world peace, or a lot of money, not over some carnal desire. 

I'm sure this title "Teacher leaves wife, kids for 1 billion dollars" would be more impressive.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 2, 2012)

I wonder how long it'll last, seems like a rash decision on his part.

Whatever makes him happy, I'm not one to judge.


----------



## KidTony (Mar 2, 2012)

Your daughter is an adult lady.


----------



## KidTony (Mar 2, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I can't. I don't see how you can possibly justify his abandoning his family for this girl.



people leave their families all the time. It's called a divorce.


----------



## Wolfarus (Mar 2, 2012)

Toroxus said:


> Don't see why anyone should really care....



This.

People leave their familes for new partners all the time, what makes this so extrodinary? The fact that he's a teacher and his new squeeze happens to be a student of his?

Tabloid sensationalism, methinks.

Now while i dont justify him leaving his family for a younger woman, im not going to make him out to be some freak-show special event because of the circumtances.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 2, 2012)

...

Niiiiiiiiiicccccccccceeeeeeeeee....

It's not that big of a deal though because he's a guy, she's legal, and she's hot.


----------



## reaperunique (Mar 2, 2012)

Not bad....


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Mar 2, 2012)

Eh?  As much as I find this sickening that the teacher is a scumbag for leaving his wife and kids for a girl who is half his age.....there is nothing illegal with what he did.

The girl is of legal age and there seems to be no brutality, and since this country is not suppose to be a theocracy......I do not think he should be punished by the law since this is a private matter.



He will be punished by his community, however, by being shunned and mocked.  And with luck, someone will give him a good punch on his face !


----------



## dream (Mar 2, 2012)

I wonder how long this relationship will last.


----------



## Wolfarus (Mar 2, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I wonder how long this relationship will last.



Going by his trend.. until he decides to leave her for a middleschooler?


----------



## Roman (Mar 2, 2012)

Bishop said:


> Sucky wife. If she had loved him right, he wouldn't have left.



How do you know that? How do you know he wasn't the douchebag in the family and pulled the last straw to leave a perfectly good family to follow his petty instincts of carnal pleasure?



GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> My point is that you guys think in a similar pattern....
> You are all narrow-minded and dont think out of the blue.
> I am sorry but thats the way it is.
> 
> I see this guy as a rebel, he chosen pleasure over being trapped in the moral boundaries of an unsatisfying life.



Again, how do you know it was unsatisfying? Think about it for a moment. He made the news and it's on the inet. Who will hire him now that they know he's the type of person who would abandon his life and his job for a student? From an employer's pov, it's a heavy risk because the man can be sexually attracted to a student and abandon his love interest.



Stunna said:


> I can't. I don't see how you can possibly justify his abandoning his family for this girl.



Exactly. For all we know, he had a perfectly good life, a great career as a university lecturer, he had children, he'd established himself in the world. Giving his life up for this one girl is ridiculous and inconsiderate. He's only thinking about himself. If everyone started doing that, we'd be going back to before the dark ages.



KidTony said:


> people leave their families all the time. It's called a divorce.



Yes but it doesn't justify this, or any of the other cases where people leave their families. Just because it's done by many doesn't make it ok.


----------



## Raikage (Mar 2, 2012)

Thats what I love about High school girls I keep on getting older while they stay the same age.


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 2, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I want to punch that smug smirk off his face.



Why?

I'd rather slap her fat bitch of a "moral crusading" mom.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 2, 2012)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Crock of shit. Something was going on beforehand.



What are you talking about. It's perfectly possible that as the clock struck midnight on her 18th birthday that he just magically started thinking of her as a sexual being and then and only then started to make advances towards her or vice-versa.


----------



## alchemy1234 (Mar 2, 2012)

lol bad decision; he's prolly gonna get dumped in a couple of years, once the girl finds someone her age. just my 2 cents.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 2, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> Why?
> 
> I'd rather slap her fat bitch of a "moral crusading" mom.


If you don't see what's wrong with a man abandoning his family for another woman, regardless of her age, or other factors and  circumstances, then I don't understand you. At all.


----------



## TSC (Mar 2, 2012)

The Powers of a Hooker.


----------



## Spock (Mar 2, 2012)

I find it awfully romantic.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 2, 2012)

> Mr. Hooker's class



It may be juvenille but I laughed consider the situation.



> Jordan met her teacher as a freshman, but both *maintain nothing physical happened until she turned 18 this past September*. Hooker claims he saw Powers as "just a student" and had no romantic feelings toward her at first,* but when her most recent birthday came around, things changed*



Translation he was waiting for her to get hotter and legal. Assuming they were'nt already doing it or involved but he was just waiting for her to become legal before he humped her.



> It must be particularly hard for Hooker's 17 year old daughter, now that her father has left to be with a fellow classmate and become a notorious figure throughout the school



This is what happens when you don't think things through but I doubt he cares, she'll just dump him for someone younger and more successful, he's 41 and she's 18 but the daughter will have to live with her father's infamous reputation now.

Regardless, this is'nt anything special, older guy/woman dumps spouse and family for younger partner?Happens everyday and everywhere. It's not illegal since she's 18 and both consented(assuming they did not do it before she was legal) but morally it will be frowned upon for what he did to his wife and family.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 2, 2012)

My motto is better hit that shit before some else  does everyone just hatin on Mr playa playa for being ahead of the curve for this fine piece of ass.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Mar 2, 2012)

HolyDemon said:


> Hooker... What's with his last name?


his last name express what he looks and enjoy most in life a good hooker 



GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> What exactly is a jerk ?
> Also maybe those 2 fell in love .. so what ? Is it prohibited for people of different age to fall in love ?


yeah the worse thing that can happen is his daughter having a bad rep. around school and that's about it.


----------



## Psychic (Mar 2, 2012)

I would feel sorry for the old man when she leaves him for someone her age. He cant have his family back, his wife and kids will resent him forever. He would be a lonely old man who will keep hitting on students and failed miserably.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 2, 2012)

Kasumi said:


> I would feel sorry for the old man when she leaves him for someone her age. He cant have his family back, his wife and kids will resent him forever. He would be a lonely old man who will keep hitting on students and failed miserably.



I know. She's legally an adult, but again, at 18 you still have a lot of growing up to do mentally. She's likely gonna feel resentful when seeing her friends go out with the younger guys and enjoy the lives of a young adult.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 2, 2012)

Let's see...

Live a life devoid of sex with a 40-something woman, kids, and a mortgage or high-tail it outta there to live with a hot 18-year-old broad who will jump your bones at the drop of a hat and remove yourself of responsibilities.




Decisions, decisions.


----------



## skins (Mar 2, 2012)

Because sex is totally everything that's worthwhile in a relationship.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 2, 2012)

when you be doing the relationship thing for over 17 years then yes yes it is.


----------



## Roman (Mar 2, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> My motto is better hit that shit before some else  does everyone just hatin on Mr playa playa for being ahead of the curve for this fine piece of ass.



Because sex is all that matters in a relationship, right? That's hardly the case. Besides, he gave up everything to be with her. It says something about how much value he put on what he had, or how considerate he was toward other people, particularly his own family.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 2, 2012)

Yoko Takeo said:


> Because sex is all that matters in a relationship, right? That's hardly the case. Besides, he gave up everything to be with her. It says something about how much value he put on what he had, or how considerate he was toward other people, particularly his own family.



You and most people overestimate relationships , sure they are important but the guy was doing it for almost 2 decades it looks like not everyone is into that. I am not justifying him but I cant hate on the man, he had a midlife crisis, found him some young tail and just went with it.

Nothing different from a young wife leaving her family for holding her back from having a night life.

yes yes he is a prick for leaving him family


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Mar 2, 2012)

That is hillarious.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 2, 2012)

This guy is a predator. Posters talking about his personal life, or how much sex he did or didn't get, are missing the point and the signs. A 40something teacher doesn't run off with an 18 year old student who goes to the same school as his son just because he's horny. I'm not surprised his wife called him a 'master manipulator'. He gets off preying on someone.


----------



## Stalin (Mar 2, 2012)

Why does she see in him anyway?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 2, 2012)

Red Queen said:


> That is retarded, what kind of things do you have in common with an 18 year old when your over 40?



You don't know?
Poor thing.
Jelly people everywhere.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Mar 2, 2012)

I'd be okay with it if he were already single with no child. But he left his wife and kid for a girl who just became legal when he has kid who is practically the same age. 

That's just ugh...Wrong.

It actually kinda reminds me of this situation with a peer I went to college with, when her dad divorced her mom to be with a 20 year old, someone I recall being YOUNGER than her. Being in the art department with her, she made a compelling art piece expressing her disdain towards her dad and his girl, with shattered picture frames and broken records and lots and lots of sentences. It was a nice piece.


----------



## AndrewRogue (Mar 2, 2012)

Why should we blame the guy. Older men/women leave their partner and family for younger and hotter people all the time. 

Happened to my dad, and now he wonders why his family consider him dead. Ah well.


----------



## E (Mar 2, 2012)

completely ignoring the fact that his job is to be a TEACHER and she's a STUDENT, the guy is a piece of shit for leaving his family, this is something that applies to all genders

but hey, state of the world and whatnot


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Mar 2, 2012)

You bitches just jealous of his Super Saiyan Swagger.


----------



## skins (Mar 2, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> when you be doing the relationship thing for over 17 years then yes yes it is.



One would think you'd know better if you've been in a committed relationship for 17 years and suddenly walk out just because the sex was bad. :x Something else was going on, I think.


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 2, 2012)

skins said:


> Because sex is totally everything that's worthwhile in a relationship.



It sure as hell doesn't hurt.


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 2, 2012)

It's pretty skeevy because of the teacher-student angle, but it's not really anyone else's business.


----------



## Roman (Mar 2, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> You and most people overestimate relationships , sure they are important but the guy was doing it for almost 2 decades it looks like not everyone is into that. I am not justifying him but I cant hate on the man, he had a midlife crisis, found him some young tail and just went with it.
> 
> Nothing different from a young wife leaving her family for holding her back from having a night life.
> 
> yes yes he is a prick for leaving him family



If he didn't want a long term relationship, he never should've married and have three children with the woman, not to mention stuck to it for 17 years. If he had already been single, then I wouldn't say a thing. I'd have found it completely normal even, aside from the whole controversy of teacher/student relationship. But when you've been with someone for nearly 2 decades, you'd expect a guy to be more considerate about the family he's with. Instead, he follows his flesh desire and abandons EVERYTHING that made him who he is today for this girl, who will likely try to go for someone her age eventually. Then he'll be left with nothing. Everything has a consequence, and he'll have to deal with them, come what may.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 2, 2012)

Yoko Takeo said:


> If he didn't want a long term relationship, he never should've married and have three children with the woman, not to mention stuck to it for 17 years. If he had already been single, then I wouldn't say a thing. I'd have found it completely normal even, aside from the whole controversy of teacher/student relationship. But when you've been with someone for nearly 2 decades, you'd expect a guy to be more considerate about the family he's with. Instead, he follows his flesh desire and abandons EVERYTHING that made him who he is today for this girl, who will likely try to go for someone her age eventually. Then he'll be left with nothing. Everything has a consequence, and he'll have to deal with them, come what may.



I say this was better of the other outcome which would most likely him cheating on his wife behind her back. Then the outcome could have been real rougher.

I understand but when your 20s and you love someone your still naive as an young adult and regrets dont happen until later on in life. 

Karma is a bitch and hell have to face that one day but right now let him live it up until they prove he slept or made moves on a minor while he was teaching and before she was 18.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 2, 2012)

Well, if this is what he wanted, who are we to judge this guy? She's 18, she's legal, end of the story.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 2, 2012)

Hand Banana said:


> Well, if this is what he wanted, who are we to judge this guy? She's 18, she's legal, end of the story.



naw the real issue is

if he is a sexual predator meaning he made moves or advancements prior to the 18th birthday.

otherwise let him bask in his glory


----------



## Ruby Tuesday (Mar 2, 2012)

As an educator, this guy disgusts me.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Mar 2, 2012)

AndrewRogue said:


> Why should we blame the guy. Older men/women leave their partner and family for younger and hotter people all the time.
> 
> Happened to my dad, and now he wonders why his family consider him dead. Ah well.




 My family consider people like that dead too, like this woman who slept and married my cousins coach after divorcing my uncle. I haven't seen my cousins since 04 or 05. 
But I can see how this is much more worse than that.


----------



## ImperatorMortis (Mar 2, 2012)

Guy is a piece of shit, but whatever; that girl is most likely gonna end up leaving his wrinkly ass anyway.



ZERO PHOENIX said:


> You bitches just jealous of his Super Saiyan Swagger.



Nope.


----------



## dummy plug (Mar 2, 2012)

lol Hooker indeed 

but then she's 18 so...


----------



## Ceria (Mar 2, 2012)

I love the smile on his face during the public shots, it's such a trollish smile.


----------



## Sunrider (Mar 3, 2012)

All I can think is _"damn, the little high school girl put it on him like that?"_


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 3, 2012)

Seems odd. Feel bad for the family.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Mar 3, 2012)

Fuck Morals! Beat that pussy like it aint no tomorrow.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 3, 2012)

A GOD AMONG MEN


----------



## Archangel Michael (Mar 3, 2012)

1 That guy is a piece of shit for leaving his wife and family for a younger girl.

2 He waited until she was 18 year old.So he could  fuck her.I doubt that there relationship will last long. He also look like a pervert.

3 I think he made a big mistake for leaving his family and quitting his job for this 18 year old.

4 Hes daughter will probably get a bad reputation because of  himself.


----------



## Fran (Mar 3, 2012)

Sasori said:


> A GOD AMONG MEN



sasori knows where it's at


----------



## Olympian (Mar 3, 2012)

The guy is a jerk, but as long he helps support his kid, he made a choice. Whether it will screw him up or not, remains to be seen. 

It does seem that the seed was there, thought, but okay, I already agreed he is a jerk.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 3, 2012)

'tis probably for the sex. *shrugs*


----------



## Ichi Sagato (Mar 3, 2012)

Sounds like my dad. What a fucking loser.


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 3, 2012)

The teacher is a pig, this new "relationship" of his is totally unethical, and the student isn't even really attractive to begin with. If she was a total bombshell I could at least understand why the guy had a lapse in proper judgment but I would seriously give her like a 7/10 _at best_.

EDIT: And yeah fucking right he "had no feelings for her until her last birthday." Boy is that transparent as all hell.



HolyDemon said:


> Hooker... What's with his last name?



I'm glad I'm not the only one who thought about it.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 3, 2012)

Yeah this sounds a lot like the older people I know. Not really surprised.


----------



## Santeira (Mar 3, 2012)

So, the problem is?


----------



## siyrean (Mar 3, 2012)

Child grooming, a totally legit and reasonable practice according to NF


----------



## Santeira (Mar 3, 2012)

siyrean said:


> Child grooming, a totally legit and reasonable practice according to NF



Forgive me, i didn't have wide vocabulary, so I checked what that means:



> Child grooming involves psychological manipulation in the form of positive reinforcement and foot-in-the-door tactics, using activities that are typically legal but later lead to illegal activities. This is done to gain the child's trust as well as the trust of those responsible for the child's well-being. Additionally, a trusting relationship with the family means the child's parents are less likely to believe potential accusations.[5]
> 
> In the case of sexual grooming, child pornography images are often shown to the child as part of the grooming process.[1][2][3]





OK, now I see the problem. :S


----------



## Raiden (Mar 3, 2012)

Santeira said:


> So, the problem is?



I feel bad for his kids.


----------



## Oturan (Mar 3, 2012)

I don't see how this is news. I mean honestly...


----------



## Ippy (Mar 3, 2012)

She must have that good pussy.


----------



## Bishop (Mar 3, 2012)

Or the wife was the problem...


----------



## Sillay (Mar 3, 2012)

Sasori said:


> A GOD AMONG MEN




Being serious though, this guy is a scumbag for leaving his wife and kids. Even if he'd been having marital problems, he could've got a divorce. Now, on top of getting a divorce ? unless the wife is just that lenient and a doormat ? his kids will probably hate him too. Not to mention, this is one of those situations where he'll get very little support from the community. Pretty poor decision making right there.


----------



## Jakeirako (Mar 4, 2012)

I loled when I saw his last name was Hooker . Something always creeps me out when there are people who dates/marries someone who is around the same age as one of their kids. You might as well date your own kid. With that said there is nothing illegal against their relationship since they both are agreeing to it but that teenager better not go running back to mama when the going gets tough.


----------



## Fojos (Mar 4, 2012)

Red Queen said:


> That is retarded, what kind of things do you have in common with an 18 year old when your over 40?



There's even a huge difference between a 25 year old and a 20 year old, but no one would care about that.


----------



## Superrazien (Mar 4, 2012)

RedZ1900 said:


> Lol Thoughts?


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 4, 2012)

Mr ''Hooker''?? 

Also isn't Modesto where George Lucas originates from? you know American graffiti and that kind of stuff, crazy ape shit stuff happens in modest.
This is like the film american beauty... well no not really.

This hooker guy it's a total looser, for being a teacher he surely makes decisions that form a horrible example. Good luck getting a descent job and good relationship with your kids, freak.

He gonna end up alone and unemployed, as soon as that one fine piece of ass sees other twenty something year old boys that catch her eye.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Mar 4, 2012)

Fojos said:


> There's even a huge difference between a 25 year old and a 20 year old, but no one would care about that.



No no, not really,how old are you?


----------



## kazuri (Mar 4, 2012)

Because we all know its the right thing to stay with your spouse just because you have kids.


----------



## Gedatsu (Mar 4, 2012)

I'd like confirmation from another source before I believe he abandoned his kids. Not only is there no point in abandoning your kids because you met another woman, but since he hasn't fled the country or anything (new girl's mom is suing him etc) he would still he paying full child support. I'm suspecting that "left his wife and kids" in fact only means "left his wife and moved out of the house his kids live in but still intending to be their father". After all, the author of the article is unashamedly biased, it is definitely not below them to distort the truth like that.

And if I'm right about this, this guy has done nothing wrong.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 4, 2012)

If I was the girls dad I would beat the living crap out of that douche, heck even if I was the brother.

That old fart it's clearly a manipulator. Despite the morals, why do you think this causes such controversy in the first place? because it is wrong in human standards.

Such a shame, that broad looks like a fine piece of ass.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 6, 2012)

What I want to know is what the wife and daughter have to say about all this. I do have to agree with Gedatsu that the article seems in favor of the mother but I still feel bad reading it. I have to wonder what kind of a living are they going to have, who's going to hire him? Who's going to hire her? Will either be able to have any kind of support in the future?


----------



## Bear Walken (Apr 7, 2012)

Interesting update ...


----------



## Zenith (Apr 7, 2012)

_It's clear that she has a pussy to die for

Literally_


----------



## Oga Tatsumi (Apr 7, 2012)

Feel bad for the wife and kids.


She must have Dat good pussy to die for.


----------



## -= Ziggy Stardust =- (Apr 7, 2012)

GTO would be proud.


----------



## Vladimir Lenin (Apr 7, 2012)

Holy crap. That's a little sickening in the first place, but leaving your fucking wife and your kids for a slutty graduate student? That's just fucking revolting.

I can clearly picture the guy as one of those 'It's mai lyfe an I do what I want, an me kids are draggin me down and takin away me happineth' kind of people. Horrible one track minds brimming over with hedonism and apathy.


Well, I hope he has a good life knowing he's just fractured those of his children.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 7, 2012)

WHAT A TWIST.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 7, 2012)

Laws against sex?

How far we have fallen from the dawn of time.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 7, 2012)

high school girl beaks up with him


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 7, 2012)

HA! I KNEW IT!


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 7, 2012)

let he who never slept with a married parent who may or may not have twice your age when you were a teenager cast the first stone


----------



## Spock (Apr 7, 2012)

I thought history doesn't matter as along as love exist at the moment. 

ITS THE MOTHERS FAULT!


----------



## Stunna (Apr 7, 2012)

What did the dumb broad expect?


----------



## Louis-954 (Apr 7, 2012)

Hahahaha serves the cockhole right.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 7, 2012)

I don't feel sorry for the man but I feel like kicking that girl in the teeth. It really fucks me off when people rely on a perceived vulnerability that does not exist. She is a home wrecking bitch.


----------



## Roman (Apr 7, 2012)

No matter what, your sins will always catch up to you one way or another. The man was prepared to give up everything, but there are things you simply can't shake off. Good of the girl to leave him now. I do hope she'll settle back in school now. Either way, she learned a good lesson and to be more responsible about who she chooses to be with.


----------



## Magus (Apr 7, 2012)

The wife ought to visit the guy and smack him up the side of the head with a tire iron.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Apr 7, 2012)

Good riddance.  Really sickening, tbh.


----------



## Bishop (Apr 7, 2012)

Cool, at least the guy can start anew when he is out.


----------



## Maycara (Apr 7, 2012)

Red Queen said:


> That is retarded, what kind of things do you have in common with an 18 year old when your over 40?



Age doesn't make a difference. My wife is 44 and i'm 27 and we have alot in common. In face she watches pretty much all anime I watch, plays the same games, and watches the same movies. So, how retarded is it now?

However, this whole thing seems fishy.....


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Apr 7, 2012)

This is just like one of my Japanese animes.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 7, 2012)

> I don't feel sorry for the man but I feel like kicking that girl in the teeth. It really fucks me off when people rely on a perceived vulnerability that does not exist. She is a home wrecking bitch.



She's a teenager and he is a fortysomething predator. She isn't the home wrecker - he is.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Apr 7, 2012)

I d go live with my teacher if she left her family for me...


----------



## Karsh (Apr 7, 2012)

I feel so terribly bad for the 17 year old daughter, and the wife.
I'd probably pretend my father died and never speak of him again.



Banhammer said:


> let he who never slept with a married parent who may or may not have twice your age when you were a teenager cast the first stone



I and many others would cast the stones then 

Personally, I feel I have a sense of dignity and respect for others. I would never try to get with someone who's taken (as soon as I know someone is taken, I end pursuit straight away), especially someone with wife and kids.

But that's just me. The wife and kid will unfortunately have to bear the brunt of this dick move forever.


----------



## Oturan (Apr 7, 2012)

she dumped him a month later.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 7, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> let he who never slept with a married parent who may or may not have twice your age when you were a teenager cast the first stone


----------



## Sunrider (Apr 7, 2012)

reiatsuflow said:


> She's a teenager and he is a fortysomething predator. She isn't the home wrecker - he is.


You greatly underestimate young ladies. They aren't all innocent and naive flowers to be preyed on and corrupted by lecherous old men; young women have been gaming older men for years before this particular incident. 

This girl had _plenty_ of time to figure out what she was getting into, she probably spent as much time tempting him as he did coercing her.


----------



## Bishop (Apr 7, 2012)

When giving a little to get an A goes too far.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 7, 2012)

He should have learnt his lesson hit it and quit it, it was his own undoing the fact he went public with it and was cocky as hell.


----------



## Bear Walken (Apr 7, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> high school girl beaks up with him



lol. 

Now he sits in a jail cell with nothing. Good for him.


----------



## Karsh (Apr 7, 2012)

^ I didn't see that before 

Ah I suppose it makes sense that this guy seems to have the hots for high school girls rather it being an individual thing.
What does he have that other guys don't for these chicks? lol


----------



## Kunoichiwa (Apr 7, 2012)

Karma's a bitch, isn't it.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 7, 2012)

I love it when a plan comes together.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 7, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I love it when a plan comes together.


----------



## ura renge (Apr 7, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> high school girl beaks up with him



That turned out nicely...


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 8, 2012)

> You greatly underestimate young ladies. They aren't all innocent and naive flowers to be preyed on and corrupted by lecherous old men; young women have been gaming older men for years before this particular incident.
> 
> This girl had plenty of time to figure out what she was getting into, she probably spent as much time tempting him as he did coercing her.



If you don't want to call him predatory for dating an 18 year old, he is predatory for going after students at the school where he works. He is sexually approaching his students at his high school, and he left his wife and daughter to move in with one of his students. Nothing about this story makes me mad at the 18 year old, because I'm less alarmed by an 18 year old being a dumbass than I am by the 40something teacher who left his family and moved in with one of his 18 year old students.

She was a dumbass, but he is something worse. Teenagers are allowed to be dumbasses. Whatever you want to call this guy - it's not something society gives allowances for.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I feel so bad for their families, I doubt I will be able to take a good shit tomorrow...


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Apr 8, 2012)

bitch lost her friends and shit, and the teachers in jail. 
 This world can be good.

lol the fact that she left him cuz she was just a number and not for the fact he had a family.


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 8, 2012)

somehow as a teacher he missed all high school relationships end this way


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 9, 2012)

that guy made a big mistake by leaving his wife. what the fuck was he thinking, you're suppose to hit it and then quit it. guess he forgot to quit


----------



## n00bzorz (Apr 9, 2012)

His face in the picture XD priceless! "oh yeah, i got me some of that!"


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 9, 2012)

Shock Therapy said:


> that guy made a big mistake by leaving his wife. what the fuck was he thinking, you're suppose to hit it and then quit it. guess he forgot to quit



Well guess the girl got the good stuff.


----------



## Spirit (Apr 9, 2012)

> "How could he lie to me for all these months and look me in the eye and tell me he loves me?" she said. "I don't know how someone could have such a cold heart."



Lol she thought him leaving behind his wife and kids for a jail bait was a sign he had a warm, sweet fluffy heart.

Indeed, more than he is a lover, he's a fucker. So he did what he does best: he fucks things up.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 9, 2012)

afgpride said:


> This is just like one of my Japanese animes.



I think I seen this plot before. Minus the jail bit.


----------



## Frostman (Apr 9, 2012)

Dont worry Mr.Hooker, there are plenty of highscool girls where she came from.


----------



## Danchou (Apr 9, 2012)

It's a damn shame.

They were a nice couple.


----------



## zan (Apr 9, 2012)

Hell if I still getting 18 year old ass when am 40 I would be damn proud of it


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 9, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I think I seen this plot before. Minus the jail bit.



Probably had tentacles.


----------



## tiff-tiff86 (Apr 9, 2012)

Bear Walken said:


> lol.
> 
> Now he sits in a jail cell with nothing. Good for him.



There's always his cellmate; Bubba.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 18, 2012)

The bitch moved back in with him 



> The California teen  who made national headlines when she and her high school teacher moved  in together told a local television station that the two are back  together.
> Jordan Powers, 18, told a  reporter for Sacramento TV station CBS13  that she and James Hooker, 41,  are a couple again. The interview was conducted on the steps of  Hooker's apartment through a screen door in Modesto.
> In an ABC news interview two  weeks ago, Powers said she had called off the relationship with Hooker  after allegations that he sexually abused another student more than a  decade ago. Powers packed her bags and moved  to Ohio with her mom.
> Tammie Powers, mother, told the  Modesto Bee that she thought the two were seeing each other again.   After they moved away, Hooker called Jordan "relentlessly," she said.
> ...




http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/lookout/report-former-student-teacher-back-together-again-010832797.html


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 18, 2012)

Are you serious?  After...goddamit this kid is just why? What the hell would make someone attracted to a guy like him?


----------



## Bear Walken (Apr 18, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> The bitch moved back in with him
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## baconbits (Apr 18, 2012)

Stupid people do stupid things.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 19, 2012)

and people say soaps are unrealistic; somebody is going to make a lifetime movie out of this soon.

she may as well stay with him for the attention she's getting.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Apr 19, 2012)

Ugh, really girl, really? Thank you for setting feminism back a hundred years for being with this douche


----------



## Arial (Apr 19, 2012)

Why did she ever go back to live with him? He already wrecked havoc with her, his former wife, and his children's lives. Don't look back to him, get your GED, and move on with your life.


----------



## Sanity Check (Apr 19, 2012)

Some like to lay down with dogs and get up with fleas.  :WOW

Why settle for ruining senior year, not graduating and losing all your friends when you can screw up your life so much moar...

Overachievers, ftw-


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 19, 2012)

The plot thickens.

This is better than watching reality t.v at this point.


----------

